# Achtung Warnung - Gefährliche E-Biker Fallen!



## McNulty (18. Dezember 2020)

Im Gebiet des Ammersees werden mit täuschend echt aussehenden Ladestationen nichts ahnende E-Biker in Gefahr gebracht.
Obwohl die Stationen bis ins kleinste Detail echten Ladestationen entsprechen, ist es nicht möglich sein Bike aufzuladen. Hier ein Bild einer dieser gemeinen Fallen.




 
In den vergangenen Wochen mussten bereits mehrmals völlig unterkühlte Bike durch die Wasserwacht in Zusammenarbeit mit den örtlichen Stromlieferanten gerettet werden.

An alle: Seid vorsichtig da draussen


----------



## cjbffm (18. Dezember 2020)

Die hat Gerhardt Edgar Mein aufgestellt. Ein bekannt gemeiner Zeitgenosse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man solche Schlagzeilen liest, dann ist es fast schon etwas makaber.

Aber klar ist auch, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied und oft hast a Pech


----------



## pippimann (18. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Schlagzeilen liest, dann ist es fast schon etwas makaber.
> 
> Aber klar ist auch, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied und oft hast a Pech



du kannst dir sicher sein, da war nicht nur der akku am rad leer....


----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja klar...
Ist mir nur gerade wieder in den Sinn gekommen, als ich den Beitrag gesehen habe


----------



## cjbffm (18. Dezember 2020)

pippimann schrieb:


> du kannst dir sicher sein, da war nicht nur der akku am rad leer....


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß dort auch gewisse Getränke mit im Spiel waren.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. Dezember 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Im Gebiet des Ammersees werden mit täuschend echt aussehenden Ladestationen nichts ahnende E-Biker in Gefahr gebracht.
> Obwohl die Stationen bis ins kleinste Detail echten Ladestationen entsprechen, ist es nicht möglich sein Bike aufzuladen. Hier ein Bild einer dieser gemeinen Fallen.


Es gibt noch viel gemeinere Sachen, um nichts ahnende E-Mofa-isten zu verärgern.


----------



## Batman (18. Dezember 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> ... ist es nicht möglich sein Bike aufzuladen.


Da muss man auch erst den Schalter betätigen, sonst kann das ja nix werden mit dem Schtrom


----------



## p100473 (18. Dezember 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Im Gebiet des Ammersees werden mit täuschend echt aussehenden Ladestationen nichts ahnende E-Biker in Gefahr gebracht.


Mit dem Bild ist mein Wochenende gerettet! Danke Nulty!
Auf den joke hin gibts morgen eine ordentliche ´Trailtour im Matsch nur mit Muskelkraft!
Super!


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2020)

Echt lusig, der Mc Nutty 🤭


----------



## prince67 (18. Dezember 2020)

Für internationale Gäste hätte man auch noch andere Steckdosen anbieten können. zB britische oder USAmerikanische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2020)

Oder das hier, falls jemand sein Bike waschen möchte:








						Adapter Drehstrom auf Gardena - Die Weltneuheit – Etel-Tuning
					

Wenn man dringend Wasser braucht und nur einen klassischen Drehstromanschluss zur Verfügung hat. Drehstrom auf Gardena Adapter hier kaufen.




					etel-tuning.eu


----------



## cjbffm (19. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Oder das hier, falls jemand sein Bike waschen möchte:


Da gibt es ja noch viel mehr tolle (dolle?) Sachen. - Schöne Weihnachtsgeschenke:








						Werkzeug-Zubehör
					

Universell einsetzbares Werkzeug-Zubehör für den ambitionierten Handwerker.




					etel-tuning.eu


----------



## cjbffm (19. Dezember 2020)

Müllsäcke für den Spannungsabfall – Etel-Tuning
					

Wohin mit dem sich häufenden Altstrom?




					etel-tuning.eu


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2020)

Hab mal versucht zu bestellen


----------



## --- (19. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht zu bestellen


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2020)

Wollte den Scheinwerfer bestellen.
Sie aben viele tolle Sachen, die der Markt sonst nicht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (19. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Sie aben viele tolle Sachen, die der Markt sonst nicht hat.


Auch einen 180-Grad-Winkel! Extrem nützliches Werkzeug. Warum kommen erst die darauf, so etwas anzubieten? Patente??

Obwohl - irgendwie erinnert der mich an etwas... 








						180 Grad Winkel – Etel-Tuning
					

Dieser Winkel hilft bei der Montage von verschiedenen Dingen welche genau auf 180 Grad ausgerichtet werden müssen.




					etel-tuning.eu


----------



## Deleted 124581 (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber dieses stümperhaft zusammengehämmerte Teil schreit ja geradezu nach Fake.
Wer ist denn so blöd und schaut da mal nicht genauer hin.....


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2020)




----------



## cjbffm (19. Dezember 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber dieses stümperhaft zusammengehämmerte Teil schreit ja geradezu nach Fake.
> Wer ist denn so blöd und schaut da mal nicht genauer hin.....


Er meint sicher den Scheinwerfer.... ROFL


----------



## bastl-axel (19. Dezember 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber dieses stümperhaft zusammengehämmerte Teil schreit ja geradezu nach Fake.
> Wer ist denn so blöd und schaut da mal nicht genauer hin.....


Wo führt denn das Kabel hin, was hinten runter zum Boden geht?


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2020)

Da steht bestimmt ein Windradl


----------



## McNulty (19. Dezember 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber dieses stümperhaft zusammengehämmerte Teil schreit ja geradezu nach Fake.


Bei uns auf dem Land sehen alle Elektro-Installationen so aus...Frag mal die bayrischen Eltern nach Mebis (Schul-Cloud). Oder der Forschungsreaktor in Garching. Sieht sch♧♧See aus, aber auch mein Fake.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (19. Dezember 2020)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Wo führt denn das Kabel hin, was hinten runter zum Boden geht?


Mit Sicherheit ins Nirvana...Sorry. aber das sieht doch jeder im Nebel und Gegenwind das dieses Teil ein Produkt eines Zornesbürger ist.....


----------



## McNulty (19. Dezember 2020)

Sag das mal den armen Opfern. Ist immer leichter vom Sofa schlau zu sein. Hier noch ein Fake:


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2020)

Dahinter steht einer und lädt sein Smartphone mit deinem Pelelec Accu auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (19. Dezember 2020)

Gelöscht.


----------



## bastl-axel (19. Dezember 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ..das sieht doch jeder im Nebel und Gegenwind das dieses Teil ein Produkt eines Zornesbürger ist.....


Wieso Zornesbürger? Ich finde es lustig, obwohl ich selbst auch ein E-Bike habe.


----------



## vanbov (28. Dezember 2020)

Ladestation auf 2.000 hm


----------



## Basti138 (28. Dezember 2020)

VDE konform


----------



## Hopi (13. März 2021)

Ihr habt doch alle das Prinzip nicht verstanden, das ist grüner Strom, der muss langsam in den Akku wachsen


----------



## cjbffm (13. März 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ladestation auf 2.000 hm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1176617


----------



## WWWWW (7. Mai 2021)

LOL


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. Mai 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dahinter steht einer und lädt sein Smartphone mit deinem Pelelec Accu auf


oder lädt er seinen pedelec akku mit seinen smartphone auf ?


----------

